# Leisure Travel Van/Motor Home



## Grandma Judy (Nov 26, 2011)

:rotfl:*1998 Leisure Travel Van/Motor Home* with only 86,000 miles.Class B. 5 new tires, new 2.8 onan generator, new TV and blue ray player, A/C, microwave, coffee maker, bathroom with shower, awning, sleeps 4. Clean. Must see to appreciate.Very few of these are available. Lots of other good information to tell you if you are interested. This would be perfect for one person to live in or possibly a couple and, of course, great for traveling. Would possibly consider trading for nice truck or SUV. More pictures available upon request.Selling due to health reasons. $19,950 361 215 3515


----------

